# New UK market penn 525 mag 4 reviews



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

has anyone knowledge of the new reel? It’s cheaper than the mag 3, why? The 3 has stainless gears, I’m guessing the 4 has bronze/brass alloy?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

*Latest version of Penn’s Long casting beach classic
Superb all-round beach reel
Improved graphite cage with extra bracing between reel foot and crossbars – greater rigidity and less risk of flex under extreme load
Aluminium reinforced graphite side plates
Adjustable magnetic brake system
Improved ‘CS’ style mag adjuster knob
Knob allows easy adjustment to the braking, even during the cast
Smooth and effortless casting
Strong stainless steel main and pinion gears
6+1 Shielded stainless steel ball bearings
Instant anti-reverse roller bearing
Live spindle with free floating spool
Forged and machined aluminium spool
Premium oiled Inboard bearings allow the spool to sit on the floating shaft
Versa drag system with super smooth HT-100 drag washers
Maximum drag 9kg
Strengthen handle with comfortable soft touch T knob
Line level markings
Attractive blue trim
Mono capacity yd/lb 280/15 245/17 185/20
6.1:1 retrieve
Recovery 29’’
Weight 439gms*


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Don, don’t know why my search didn’t get those details. I ordered one to dissect and test.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's a link to the Penn UK website.






Conventional Reels


PENN




www.penn-fishing.co.uk


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

439 grams = 15.5 oz. I would be interested in seeing reviews. I say this after I just got upgraded to all fathom I's and II's.


----------

